# ATI Radeon X1800 XT 83 GFLOPS and has 42GB/s for US$109?



## AlienTech (Oct 16, 2005)

ATI stakes claims on physics, GPGPU ground By Scott Wasson - 11:09 AM, October 11, 2005

One of the more surprising aspects of ATI's Radeon X1000 series launch is something we didn't get a chance to talk about in our initial review of the graphics cards: ATI's eagerness to talk about using its GPUs for non-graphics applications. 

ATI practically kicked off its press event for the Radeon X1000 series with a physics demo running on a Radeon graphics card. Rich Heye, VP and GM of ATI's Desktop Business Unit, showed off a simulation of rolling ocean waves comparing physics performance on a CPU versus a GPU. The CPU-based version of the demo was slow and choppy, while the Radeon churned through the simulation well enough to make the waves flow, er, fluidly. The GPU, he proclaimed, is very good for physics work, and he threw out some impressive FLOPS numbers to accentuate the point. A Pentium 4 at 3GHz, he said, peaks out at 12 GFLOPS and has 5.96GB/s of memory bandwidth. By contrast, a Radeon X1800 XT can reach 83 GFLOPS and has 42GB/s of memory bandwidth. 

This demonstration was more important as a statement of position and direction for ATI than anything else. NVIDIA has been rather enigmatic about any plans for physics processing, and has seemed to step out of AGEIA's way for the most part, welcoming the PhysX effort as another means of improving PC gaming. ATI is clearly ready and willing to take on AGEIA's PhysX card by using its GPUs for physics simulation, and the company believes that the more general programmability of its Shader Model 3.0 implementation in the Radeon X1000 series could make it a viable competitor there. There was talk of a CrossFire dual-GPU config in a split setup, with one GPU handling graphics and the other handling physics for certain games, and somebody present even suggested the possibility of a third GPU on a PCI card dedicated to physics processing. The folks from ATI seemed to like this suggestion. 

We haven't heard many specifics yet about how ATI plans to go about exposing the physics acceleration capabilities of its GPUs to developers. One obvious path forward would seem to be cooperation with physics middleware vendors like Havok, but AGEIA has already made extensive inroads into next-gen games development by giving away licenses for its PhysX API. If ATI is serious about making this push, it may have to slog through an API war by pushing developers to use something other than PhysX API. We shall see. 

Beyond just physics, ATI is happy to see its GPUs being used for all sorts of general-purpose computation. To that end, it invited Mike Houston from Stanford to come talk about his efforts at GPGPU, or general-purpose computation on graphics processing units. Houston gave a nice overview of how graphics lingo translates into general purpose computation, where textures are used as general storage and pixel shaders operate on data other than pixels. There's a PDF of his talk available online, so you can read it for yourself. Houston particularly liked the Radeon X1800's new features, including 32-bit floating-point precision, long shader programs with flow control, and faster data uploads and downloads over PCI Express. He also praised the X1800's large number of available registers and its support for 512MB memory, which he said is sorely needed in GPGPU applications. 

Houston gave several examples of applications where GPUs can outshine CPUs for certain types of data-parallel processing. One of the most exciting was an implementation of the GROMACS library that's used for protein folding, as in Folding@Home. Although the GROMACS implementation wasn't yet optimized for the Radeon X1000 series and still used Pixel Shader 2.0b, the Radeon X1800 XT was already performing between 2.5 and 3.5 times faster than a Pentium 4 3GHz processor. The GeForce 7800 GTX didn't fare so well, achieving only about half the speed of the P4 3GHz. Houston offered a laundry list of things that GPGPU developers need from graphics chip makers, including better information about how to program the GPU and more direct access to the hardware. 

To that end, ATI pledged to open the X1000 platform to developers by documenting the GPU architecture for use in data-parallel processing and providing a thin layer of abstraction so GPGPU developers can get more direct access to the hardware. ATI also said it planned to "seed developers with tools and prototype applications" for X1000 development. 


28 Comments(s). 1 Pages(s). Showing page 1. [ 1 ]

   #28. Posted at 03:29 PM on Oct 13th 2005 Edit   Reply 
Amun
 Here you go guys, a 1800xt for $109 bucks!!!

*www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=11173272/ 

   #27. Posted at 08:53 AM on Oct 12th 2005 Edit   Reply 
dlang
 with all this talk about an open API to use the card for physics processing I hope they also open the API for regular graphics use as well (i.e. for makeing Linux drivers) 

   #12. Posted at 02:46 PM on Oct 11th 2005 Edit   Reply 
ArturNOW
 But you need 2 graphic card to do physics. One render scenes and the other one handles physics, right? So all in all its cheaper to buy PhysX and this card needs less power... 


#12, Well, those 512 threads in the R520 aren't just for show. Be...  :  Flying Fox  (#13)  Â« 
#13, Seems like it would use up resources (especially memory) tha...  :  Usacomp2k3  (#16)  Â« 
#16, in current cards it would be a "waste" of resources. but ima...  :  mrzeld  (#17)  Â« 
#17, That's what i'm talking about   :  ArturNOW  (#26)  Â« 


   #25. Posted at 12:41 AM on Oct 12th 2005, Edited at 12:42 AM on Oct 12th 2005 Edit   Reply 
Tupuli
 The whole GPGPU thing is a waste. Even fairly trivial things like conjugate gradient (a common step in solving PDEs like navier-stokes, or elasticity) aren't terribly fast on the GPU despite it's amazing peak FLOP performance.

By the time GPUs have the generality to do these sorts of numerical algorithms we'll have 8 core CPUs.

Notice that they are comparing top of the line cards with careful optimization (i.e. painstaking implementation) versus a 3Ghz Pentium. Why not compare against a dual core chip that can accelerate a broad class of problems? Even the Xbox will have 3 general purpose processors.

The only reason that the GPU has such amazing performance is its dedication to a specific task. It will never have a reason to have good branch or cache performance, things that are very important for good performance in numerics.

Unless the GPU can outpace the CPU by a factor of 10 or more, no one will bother implementing these algorithms on the GPU. Far more likely is a low-power, general, multi-core processor.

I see lots of hype (the GPU is a supercomputer!), but little substance. 


*techreport.com/onearticle.x/8887


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 16, 2005)

LOL! Have a look at the link in the first comment. It links to a X1800XT wheel chair and not a graphics card! LMAO!

Detailed tech specs/price of the lineup can be seem in the following chart from Rage3d

*img428.imageshack.us/img428/3815/x1xxx5bv.jpg

Article: X1800XT Technology Preview

The high end x1800xt would be available only after a month and certainly not at $109


----------



## theraven (Oct 16, 2005)

HAHAHAH
freakin medical wheel chair !!!
HAHAHAHAHA
HOLY CHRIST DUDE !!
goras are freaks .. but since when is an indian that stupid ?


----------



## AlienTech (Oct 17, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> HAHAHAH
> 
> goras are freaks .. but since when is an indian that stupid ?



you are right, Indians are smarter in at least one respect, given a choice a gora will choose to screw an indian, Well so will an indian.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Oct 17, 2005)

BTW , Is this X1800 XT better than Nvidia 7800 GTX or upcoming 7800 Ultra?

About GPGPU: Again making confution to the costomer and they are again dividing the world into two.
When programers make use of this, in the upcoming games, then these games will get boosted in ATi and not in Nvidia.
Then Nvidia will come with something else possibly a different one and the above process happens to Nvidia too.
Again we , the costomers will get the head ache of choice.
Only if both share these technology to make one single standard, then games will work well on both.But they wont.

And the GPU is overtaking the CPU inevitably and the CPU itself become a big burden to the current GPUs. 
So atleast in games the programers can avoid use of CPU, and use the GPU instead and thus get rid of that burden.
The things that happens may not be so, that is always unpredictable. Let us watch egerly.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2005)

holy cow, now who needs a CPU, when a GPU can calculate

but I wonder, if the GPU's processing power is used for Physics, then won't that affect the Graphics performance part

also, the X1800XT beats the 7800GTX by a small margin, but thats beacause the X1800XT with 512 MB RAM was tested with 7800GTX with 256 MB RAM

there was an article,comparing the X1800XT  with low clock speeds to a 7800 GTX haing 8 pipelines disabled, & 7800GTX won, which clearly shows it has a better architecture


----------



## Sreekanth V (Oct 19, 2005)

I think they may come with something like nVidia SLi , and one pro dedicated to Graphics, the other dedicated to physics and other processings.


----------

